# Quantum Break



## Cyberghost (Jan 26, 2016)

*store-images.s-microsoft.com/image/apps.11169.13510798886714035.37406791-cb4c-4ef9-8847-118e8fadadfe.c300daa0-f18f-4006-9e9f-b1837d62b636?w=580&h=326&q=60&mode=letterbox&background=black​
Time is Power in Quantum Break. Click ‘More’ to find out if your PC is powerful enough for Quantum Break. 

From Remedy Entertainment, the masters of cinematic action games such as Max Payne and Alan Wake, comes Quantum Break, a time-amplified suspenseful blockbuster. The Quantum Break experience is part game, part live action show—where decisions in one dramatically affect the other. You are Jack Joyce, fighting the nefarious Monarch corporation to stop the end of time. Epic moments of destruction, frozen in chaotic “time stutters,” become playgrounds for intense combat. With a star-studded cast of actors from X-Men, Game of Thrones, The Wire and more, Quantum Break’s time-amplified story is a new and unique entertainment experience. 

FEATURES: 
• In-depth, fast-paced narrative experience crafted by Remedy Entertainment  
• Top quality live action show that is directly impacted by choices made in-game 
• Stellar cast of actors  
• One story told many ways  
• Time-amplified action gameplay 
• Navigate epic scenes of destruction as they skip and rewind in broken time  XBOX LIVE FEATURES:  
• Quantum Break includes rich Xbox Live features like Achievements, Game DVR, Leaderboards, and more.  
• To play this game, you'll need to use your existing account on Xbox Live or the same Microsoft account you used to purchase the game.  

MINIMUM PC SPECIFICATIONS: 
Quantum Break has been built for Windows 10, but to ensure the game will play on your PC, the following MINIMUM PC specifications are needed: 
• OS: Windows 10 with Windows 10 November update installed (Windows 10 Version 1511, 64-bit version only) 
• DirectX 12 
• CPU: Intel Core i5-4460, 2.70GHz or AMD FX-6300 
• GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX760 or AMD Radeon R7 260x • VRAM: 2 GB 
• RAM: 8 GB 
• Supported peripherals: Windows-compatible keyboard, mouse, Xbox One Controller for Windows 
• Hard Disk Space: 68 GB   

RECOMMENDED PC SPECIFICATIONS: 
• OS: Windows 10 with Windows 10 November update installed (Windows 10 Version 1511, 64-bit version only) 
• DirectX 12 
• CPU: Intel Core i5-4690, 3.9GHz or AMD equivalent 
• GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX970 or AMD Radeon R9 390 
• VRAM: 4 GB 
• RAM: 16 GB 
• Supported peripherals: Windows-compatible keyboard, mouse, Xbox One gamepad 
• Hard Disk Space: 68 GB  

SUPPORTED OS:  
Windows 10 with Windows 10 November update installed (Windows 10 Version 1511, 64-bit version only). 




​
Source: Windows Store


----------



## Flash (Jan 26, 2016)

Quantum Break


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 11, 2016)

*Quantum Break PC Version Confirmed*​
Xbox One title Quantum Break will also be released on PC, and both versions will launch on April 5, developer Remedy Entertainment and publisher Microsoft have confirmed.

During a recent press trip where the Windows edition was confirmed, Remedy did not offer any details on the port. It is unclear whether the PC game was developed in-house at the Finnish studio, or if another developer was involved.

Quantum Break's PC edition is the latest in Microsoft's wider push to expand its games across console and PC. Games currently in development for both platforms includes ReCore, Sea of Thieves and Fable Legends.

Similarly, information on performance and how it compares to the Xbox One version has not been divulged. GameSpot recently attended the studio for a hands-on with the game; the version available to press was running on Xbox One. You can read our new preview of Quantum Break here.

As part of the announcement, Remedy also revealed the Xbox One version will include a full game download of Remedy's last game, Alan Wake, along with its two DLC add-ons, The Signal and The Writer.

Those who pre-order the Xbox One version at participating retailers will also get access to Alan Wake's American Nightmare, a standalone expansion that was released for the Xbox 360 two years after the original game.

Microsoft will also ship a Quantum Break Xbox One bundle, which will contain a white Xbox One that has a 500 GB hard drive capacity, Quantum Break, and Alan Wake.

Quantum Break was originally scheduled to launch in 2015. However, it was later delayed and is now due to arrive in April 2016. The game story is told across the game and a TV show, the latter of which stars X-Men's Shawn Ashmore and Dominic Monaghan from The Lord of the Rings.

*static1.gamespot.com/uploads/scale_super/1179/11799911/3004850-quantum.jpg​
Source: Gamespot


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 13, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/rW8h03F.jpg



*forum.digit.in/gamerz/168798-witcher-3-a-53.html#post2273520


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 14, 2016)

*Microsoft Exec Explains Quantum Break PC Release, Confirms No Steam Version*​
Not everyone was happy this week with the news that Quantum Break, which was announced as an Xbox One exclusive, would also be coming to PC at launch in April. Now, Microsoft executive Aaron Greenberg has defended and explained this move, and also confirmed more console exclusives are on the way.

Quantum Break coming to PC does not signal a move away from console on Microsoft's part, Greenberg stressed during an appearance on the latest Major Nelson podcast (via DualShockers).

"People should know: Xbox is a big priority and a huge commitment," he said. "Please do not let the fact that we are also launching a game on the same day on Windows 10 change your perspective on the importance of the console business [or] our commitment to innovating on console."

Greenberg went on to say that Microsoft will continue to launch new Xbox One exclusives. Bringing a game like Quantum Break to PC is instead an effort to "[grow] the gaming ecosystem," he said.

"From our CEO down at Microsoft, there's tons of commitment and enthusiasm for our [console] business [and] we're having tremendous success," Greenberg added, noting that Xbox One exclusive game sales were strong in holiday 2015 and that overall, "business is good."

Greenberg acknowledged that fans won't always agree with every decision Microsoft makes, but the company is committed to trying new things.

"Some times we're innovating, some times we're experimenting, sometimes we're charting new ground on different things," he said. "We always want to hear people's feedback, we're always listening. While they might not always agree with 100 percent of everything we do, we love the feedback."

"We want to do different things and try different things and say, 'Hey, what do you think of this, what do you think of that?' We do listen. Good and bad, we appreciate [the feedback]."

Also during the podcast, *Greenberg confirmed that Quantum Break will not be available on Steam.*

"Quantum Break on Windows 10 is a Windows Store exclusive," Greenberg said when directly asked if the game would come to Steam.

Another Microsoft game, Fable Legends, will not be available on Steam, either.

Microsoft's top gaming boss, Phil Spencer, has praised Steam for what it's done for the PC gaming space over the years. "They've been the backbone of PC gaming for the last decade," Spencer said in March 2014. "As a Windows company, I appreciate what they've done."

It's not surprising, however, to learn that Microsoft would prioritize its own store over a competitor.

Source: Gamespot


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2016)

Going on war with Steam is a very very bad idea for MS. If they were big game company having studios then it might have been alright but with such few games ?? They are just declining their sales, No one visits MS store at all. Steam, everyone visits. Even Elite Dangerous had to come to steam to increase the sales because without it the sales were very low for such huge game. Ubi and EA can survive because they already have a fan base going but MS doesn't have that. Even CDPR sells their games on Steam even though they have their own store.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 1, 2016)

[h=1]Quantum Break Gameplay Trailer[/h]


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 1, 2016)

*Quantum Break reviews – all the scores
*
Polygon – 8.5
PostArcade – 7
Giant Bomb – 2/5
Eurogamer – No score
IGN – 8
Destructoid – 8.5
Gamespot – 6
EGM – 7.5
Metro – 6
Shack News – 6
The Jimquisition – 8.5
High-Def Digest – 4/5
PixelVulture – 86%
BeyondPixels [German] – 7.5
ThisGenGaming – 8
I Love Video Games [Italian] – 8.5
XboxyGen [French] – No score
ShopTo – No score
CoPlanet [Italian] – 8.5
TechnoBuffalo – No score
Telegraph – 3/5
God is a Geek – 7
Game Informer – 8.5
Arcade Sushi – 9
Examiner – 3/5


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2016)

Its on MS store which I hate so much. I'll skip this one.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 5, 2016)

Quantum Break now available on Windows Store for ₹4500   . F**k u Microsoft


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Quantum Break now available on Windows Store for ₹4500   . F**k u Microsoft


I'll survive 2 steam sales with that monies.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 5, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Quantum Break now available on Windows Store for ₹4500   . F**k u Microsoft


Oh...my...GOD!!! I was going to purchase it today. I thought it would be between Rs 1000 and Rs 1800. 

Yeah, **** you Microsoft!


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 5, 2016)

I remember MS advertised Xbox One as a setup box with the always online requirement. QB is half game half TV show.


----------



## Alok (Apr 5, 2016)

At such price , I don't need microsoft's games. I'm happy with steam, battle.net and origin.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 8, 2016)

What went wrong with Quantum Break on PC? &bull; Eurogamer.net

No quit button :laughing_NF:


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 9, 2016)

Microsoft's new strategy.

*i.imgur.com/HSdexK7.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Ahem version released arty_NF:


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2016)

Let alone the 4.5k price for this console ported game but it is around 65GB to download.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 9, 2016)

Lol, game has been cracked! All of those restrictions didn't help, did it? 

I expect the price to drop after this.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Lol, game has been cracked! All of those restrictions didn't help, did it?
> 
> I expect the price to drop after this.


I am wondering.....how they made the exe file which runs outside the the store.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 10, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I am wondering.....how they made the exe file which runs outside the the store.


Lol, I think we're all wondering that.  That's pretty clever, though.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 10, 2016)

Microsoft started suspending accounts for using pirated Quantum Break


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 10, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Microsoft started suspending accounts for using pirated Quantum Break


Good. I don't support pirated games.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Microsoft started suspending accounts for using pirated Quantum Break


I don't understand. How ?? And which account they are suspending.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 11, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I don't understand. How ?? And which account they are suspending.



For the crack to work u need an active microsoft account. They suspend these accounts


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2016)

alienempire said:


> For the crack to work u need an active microsoft account. They suspend these accounts


Like its really hard to opt for a new one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2016)

does it work offline for SP campaign ?

Btw how are the reviews ?
if reviews are not good then this can be ignored


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 11, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I'll survive 2 steam sales with that monies.



4 here...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> does it work offline for SP campaign ?
> 
> Btw how are the reviews ?
> if reviews are not good then this can be ignored


Ignore. Not that good and very serious performance issues as well.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 13, 2016)

does this game have any offline mode?what i mean is can it be played when no internet connection is available?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> does this game have any offline mode?what i mean is can it be played when no internet connection is available?


Don't buy this ****. Not worth it.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 13, 2016)

^lol ok


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Don't buy this ****. Not worth it.



Yeah I believe in Gamespot ranking more than IGN

as IGN gave : 8/10 and Gamespot: 6/10


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah I believe in Gamespot ranking more than IGN
> 
> as IGN gave : 8/10 and Gamespot: 6/10


I don't believe any of them now. I read many sources to believe a story.


----------



## chimera201 (May 1, 2016)

Quantum Break Is Perhaps THE Most Beautiful PC Game in 4K Without Its Reconstruction Tech - DSOGamin



> better than Assassin’s Creed: Unity or Crysis 3… with only Star Wars: Battlefront able to compete with it


----------



## gameranand (May 3, 2016)

Wow...I wonder how much MS paid them to say that.


----------



## chimera201 (May 3, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Wow...I wonder how much MS paid them to say that.



idk about QB but Alan Wake was the best looking game at the time of release and so was Max Payne back in 2000.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> idk about QB but Alan Wake was the best looking game at the time of release and so was Max Payne back in 2000.


For Xbox 360 only. For PC when it was released there were many other better looking games.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 10, 2016)

Quantum Break launches on Steam next month &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## Tomal (Aug 11, 2016)

A friend once told me that Quantum Break is similar with Prototype in some way. Can anyone tell me how much similar are they or are they similar or not? You see, I liked the game Prototype very much cause I'm not good with shooting games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2016)

Anybody played it yet ?

how is it..some gamers reviews says its not so good


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody played it yet ?
> 
> how is it..some gamers reviews says its not so good


You'll have to wait till it releases on Steam. On launch it had serious issues with MS UWP so most reviews are negative. After steam release, it would be worth checking out.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 13, 2016)

gameranand said:


> Even CDPR sells their games on Steam even though they have their own store.



CDPR has own store?? :O

GOG?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 13, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> CDPR has own store?? :O
> 
> GOG?


Yes.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 29, 2016)

Now Available on STEAM for ₹849


----------



## Vyom (Sep 30, 2016)

alienempire said:


> Now Available on STEAM for ₹849



Thats awesome dude. And the pricing isn't THAT bad either.
I am pretty sure on sale, you could get it for half the price at least.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ahem version is also out


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2016)

Quantum Break PC is better on DirectX 11 &bull; Eurogamer.net

Steam user reviews seems to be positive too.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 27, 2016)

So I bought this game in Steam Autumn sale at Rs 636. And its as I expected a game about manipulating time will be.

So far I have played 5 hours of the game (reached 3rd act) and am pleasantly surprised. I don't play fps games, so I am mostly playing this game only for the "Time Manipulation" and story factors. And whenever I finish a session of the game, I upload a few pics to steam. This is my Quantum Break screenshot library: Steam Community :: Vyom_X480 :: Screenshot

I want to write a long review about this game, but I don't think it needs it. I am just enjoying the ride with this game.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes. I saw your screenshots. They are quite nice, I am also waiting for your review.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I am also waiting for your review.



You are? 

I thought this game don't need a review. Oh well, but you will need to wait a long time before I could write that. Since I need to complete this game, and with the 10 days hiatus that I will from game (going out of station) I wouldn't be able to continue the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2016)

Vyom said:


> You are?
> 
> I thought this game don't need a review. Oh well, but you will need to wait a long time before I could write that. Since I need to complete this game, and with the 10 days hiatus that I will from game (going out of station) I wouldn't be able to continue the game.



Any major bugs found ?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Any major bugs found ?



Not any game breaking bug, but some minor ones along with some other points:

1. Already pointed out by many online reviews, fps sometimes dips for a very brief duration, from the steady upwards 60 fps I get on my RX 480. It's not a major flaw, but is noticeable, tho it happens far between.
2. The player tends to stuck at certain positions, like when jumped in between wall and some other stuff. Hard to explain, will post a screenshot or gif. It does get out tho, but is funny as hell rather than a bug.
3. Some long scenes (like walking to a certain place, slowly) needs to be re-done, if you fail a mission, but that's your fault for not being good at game. 
4. Game decides for you if at a certain location you can't jump, or can't run (can only slow walk), which can be seen restricting to some. 
5. You can't melee, so you have to use gun if you want to survive.

Other than above I didn't have any issues with the game 'so far'.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 28, 2016)

Can the movies be downloaded or is it still streamed?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 28, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Can the movies be downloaded or is it still streamed?


I don't get any latency issues when I seek anywhere while the video is running... Gives me the impression that videos are already downloaded. But I will need to confirm by running the game in offline mode.


----------

